# Brasser de l'air



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Ho cercato dappertutto, ma non ho trovato nulla. 
Sto cercando l'equivalente italiano di "brasser de l'air". 
"Brasser de l'air" significa in francese parlare molto senza agire concretamente : sa farsi presente per parlare e diventa assente per quanto si tratta di agire. 
Si tratta di parlare di una persona che conosco, la descrivo come una persona che parla molto ma non agisce mai.

Ho tentato di tradurlo con "muove molta aria" ma non mi soddisfa tanto questa traduzione. L'idea è soprattutto l'idea di parlare molto senza agire, e mi pare che questa traduzione non rendi l'idea di sfondo. 
Ma potrei benissimo sbagliare 



Grazie per le vostre idee (e mi piacerebbe essere più presente, ma ora, sono sommersa di lavoro)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giulia,
Direi "uno che è bravo solo a parole".


----------



## Piero.G

E' sempre difficile trovare un corrispettivo a queste espressioni caratteristiche. Si può cercare di rendere l'idea in senso figurato come ha fatto Matou.

Per mio conto mi è venuto d'istinto "_tutto fumo e niente arrosto_!"

Ma si dice anche _"tutta scena!_"

Poi, bisogna esaminare meglio il contesto.


----------



## Giulia2213

Mi piace "tutto fumo e niente arrosto" 


Si tratta di descrivere una persona che conosco ad un'amica. La persona che descrivo parla molto senza mai agire sul serio. 


"Tutta scena" mi sembra rendere meno l'idea del parlare molto senza mai agire. 
O forse no. 
Però "tutto fumo e niente arrosto" mi piace di più, per via dell'antitesi "tutto" e "niente" che rende benissimo l'idea della persona che parla molto senza mai agire


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> E' sempre difficile trovare un corrispettivo a queste espressioni caratteristiche. Si può cercare di rendere l'idea in senso figurato come ha fatto Matou.
> 
> Per mio conto mi è venuto d'istinto "_tutto fumo e niente arrosto_!"
> 
> Ma si dice anche _"tutta scena!_"
> 
> Poi, bisogna esaminare meglio il contesto.


Ciao Piero
Carina, "tutto fumo niente arrosto". L'avevo vista di recente, suppongo scritta da te .


----------



## Necsus

Ma non è più qualcosa del tipo "tanto rumore per nulla"? Wiktionnaire: '_Beaucoup parler ou agir pour des résultats finaux peu significatifs'. _


----------



## Aithria

Buon giorno a tutti .. sperando non vi siate tutti liquefatti per il caldo 
Personalmente credo che "tutto fumo e niente arrosto" e "brasser de l'air" possano parzialmente sovrapporsi ma non equivalersi, proprio in ragione delle diverse immagini su cui vertono le due metafore.
_*tutto fumo e niente arrosto*_ insiste su un'immagine "visiva" (vedo un grande fumo .. penso che ci sarà una cucina e qualcosa da mangiare, ma alla fine .... trovo magari quacuno che sta bruciando paglia), ponendo l'accento sulla contrapposizione *APPARENZA - SOSTANZA*.
_*brasser de l'air *_pone  a mio avviso l'accento sulla contrapposizione *SFORZO-RISULTATO* : la fatica dell'azione  (cioè il rimestare, il rimescolare), l'energia che si spende per compierla,  contro l'inconsistenza della sostanza rimestata, ossia l'aria.
Pertanto , a mio parere, direi che "_*uno bravo solo a parole*_" (come suggerito da Matou ) sia più calzante.
Oppure una perifrasi del tipo : "*parla, parla, ma non conclude nulla*"
Se poi si vuole sottolineare che una persona a parole caldeggia grandi azioni e sembra disposta a un impegno in prima persona, ma poi, nel concreto, manda avanti gli altri o fa in modo che siano gli altri a sobbarcarsi questo grande impegno e queste grandi azioni, in Italia abbiamo una graziosa espressione, frutto di una secolare esperienza di demagoghi:
"_*ARMIAMOCI E PARTITE!"*_


----------



## Piero.G

Aithria, quale sicurezza!

C'e una differenza fra una definizione e il senso figurato, pensaci.


----------



## Caroline35

Giulia2213 said:


> Ciao,
> Ho cercato dappertutto, ma non ho trovato nulla.
> Sto cercando l'equivalente italiano di "brasser de l'air".
> "Brasser de l'air" significa in francese parlare molto senza agire concretamente : sa farsi presente per parlare e diventa assente per quanto si tratta di agire.
> Si tratta di parlare di una persona che conosco, la descrivo come una persona che parla molto ma non agisce mai.
> 
> Ho tentato di tradurlo con "muove molta aria" ma non mi soddisfa tanto questa traduzione. L'idea è soprattutto l'idea di parlare molto senza agire, e mi pare che questa traduzione non rendi l'idea di sfondo.
> Ma potrei benissimo sbagliare
> Io la tradurrei con :tutto fumo niente arrosto.
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie per le vostre idee (e mi piacerebbe essere più presente, ma ora, sono sommersa di lavoro)


----------



## Caroline35

Scusate se ho fatto un pò di confusione a rispondere.
Brasser de l'air = tutto fumo,niente arrosto.
Ciao a tutti.Caroline


----------



## Aithria

Piero.G said:


> Aithria, quale sicurezza!
> 
> C'e una differenza fra una definizione e il senso figurato, pensaci.



Carissimo Piero ... 
sì... è propio perchè ci ho pensato che ribadisco che A MIO AVVISO le due espressioni possono parzialmente SOVRAPPORSI MA NON EQUIVALERE e che la traduzione di Matou (_*bravo solo a parole*_) è più adatta al caso prospettato da Giulia2213.
Un esempio:
guardando il sito internet di un albergo, mi convinco che è un posto da favola, ma, quando ci arrivo, trovo una struttura e dei servizi tali, percui tutto ciò che mi era stato prospettato viene disatteso.
Parlando ad un amico dell'albergo, io posso dire: "attento, quel posto è tutto fumo e niente arrosto" (opposizione apparenza-sostanza).
Personalmente, però, non credo che "_*brasser de l'air*_" si adatterebbe al caso.
Attendo cmq opinione dei madrelingua


----------



## Piero.G

Aithria said:


> Carissimo Piero ...
> sì... è propio perchè ci ho pensato che ribadisco che A MIO AVVISO le due espressioni possono parzialmente SOVRAPPORSI MA NON EQUIVALERE e che la traduzione di Matou (_*bravo solo a parole*_) è più adatta al caso prospettato da Giulia2213.





matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Giulia,
> Direi "uno che è bravo solo a parole".



Quella di Matoupaschat è una definizione, cioè spiega concretamente il significato comunemente condiviso, o recondito, del senso figurato.

Invece "tutto fumo e niente arrosto" è un'espressione idiomatica figurata che rappresenta il tentativo di trasporre l'altra espressione idomatica figurata "brasseur de l'air". 
Non dico che si equivalgono, importante è il contesto.



Giulia2213 said:


> "Brasser de l'air" significa in francese parlare molto senza agire  concretamente : sa farsi presente per parlare e diventa assente per  quanto si tratta di agire.



In questo contesto... ci può stare bene. 

Permettetemi l'ironia, certe persone è meglio che restino al solo _fumo_ perchè se passassero all'_azione_ chissà quanti danni farebbero!


Ecco perchè avevo proposto _Tutta scena!_, con sottinteso -_e finisce (tutto) lì_-


Tchao


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Quella di Matoupaschat è una definizione, cioè spiega concretamente il significato comunemente condiviso, o recondito, del senso figurato.
> 
> Invece "tutto fumo e niente arrosto" è un'espressione idiomatica figurata che rappresenta il tentativo di trasporre l'altra espressione idomatica figurata "brasseur de l'air".
> Non dico che si equivalgono, importante è il contesto.
> 
> 
> 
> In questo contesto... ci può stare bene.
> 
> Permettetemi l'ironia, certe persone è meglio che restino al solo _fumo_ perchè se passassero all'_azione_ chissà quanti danni farebbero!
> 
> 
> Ecco perchè avevo proposto _Tutta scena!_, con sottinteso -_e finisce (tutto) lì_-
> 
> 
> Tchao





Aithria said:


> Carissimo Piero ...
> sì... è propio perchè ci ho pensato che ribadisco che A MIO AVVISO le due espressioni possono parzialmente SOVRAPPORSI MA NON EQUIVALERE e che la traduzione di Matou (_*bravo solo a parole*_) è più adatta al caso prospettato da Giulia2213.
> Un esempio:
> guardando il sito internet di un albergo, mi convinco che è un posto da favola, ma, quando ci arrivo, trovo una struttura e dei servizi tali, percui tutto ciò che mi era stato prospettato viene disatteso.
> Parlando ad un amico dell'albergo, io posso dire: "attento, quel posto è tutto fumo e niente arrosto" (opposizione apparenza-sostanza).
> Personalmente, però, non credo che "_*brasser de l'air*_" si adatterebbe al caso.
> Attendo cmq opinione dei madrelingua


Riprendiamo, prego.
L'espressione "brasser de l'air" in *senso proprio* significa "muovere aria".
Mi sembra allora che "_parler beaucoup sans jamais agir,_ cioè _parlare molto senza mai agire_" rappresenti il *senso figurato* dell'espressione.

Il Treccani ci dice: 
"_molto f_. _e poco_ (o _niente_) _arrosto",_ a proposito di affermazioni e vanterie a cui non corrispondono i fatti, di promesse non mantenute, di cose belle solo esteriormente ma prive di sostanza​Benché siamo molto vicino, non mi sembra che il significato sia esattamente quello cercato.
È comunque molto carina, come l'avevo già detto, e posso benissimo capire che chi cerchi un'espressione "italianissima" la scelga proprio per fare colpo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Necsus said:


> Ma non è più qualcosa del tipo "tanto rumore per nulla"? Wiktionnaire: '_Beaucoup parler ou agir pour des résultats finaux peu significatifs'. _


Già, credo di sì .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Aithria: Carinissima anche la tua "_*ARMIAMOCI E PARTITE!"*_ . Comunque non proverò a dirla ai miei amici italiani di Belgio: sarebbe molto, ma molto troppo complicato tentare di spiegargliela .

Un caro saluto a tutti!

Matou (RomeoNonMicione )


----------

